# Sick Future-As Species Disappear, Human Disease May Spike



## sadocf1 (Mar 10, 2002)

http://www.livescience.com/health/070516_microbes_health.html
"One of the potential consequences of this biodiversity loss is the likelyhood that animal diseases will cross the species barrier and begin infecting humans faster than ever in recorded history"


----------



## sadocf1 (Mar 10, 2002)

Medical researchers contend that no disease that has ever been identified has been completely eradicated


----------



## mwp (Feb 18, 2004)

Theres some encouraging news!!


----------

